# to thai or not to thai?



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

have an interviews for a job in BKK next week. the school is around the Sumkhvit (spelled wrong) road. i looked up some infor and all i could see was a really dangerous and sleazy place. I dont mind that usually but would prefer not to live in the midst of it. Any comments or advice. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a busy part of town, a very long road, with commercial centres as well as night life. You would need to give a little more information about where along Sukhumvit it would be. Personally I've never had any sense of danger there, but there are some quiet soi (side roads). There's potential danger wherever you go, but generally speaking I find Thailand - Sukhumvit or wherever - considerably less threatening than pub chuck-out time in the centre of a British town.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, as FB says Sukhumvit (ถนนสุขุมวิท) is a very, very long road. Its also called route 3; its one of the major motorways/highways in Thailand. It runs from (and through) Bangkok to Trat and is some 400Km long.

There will be a soi number along with the address. its this thats important. Soi 55 for example (Thong Lor ) is known as an upmarket area, 63 (Ekkamai) is near the planetarium and science centre, soi 3 is on (or near) South Nana and more likely to be classed as seedy by some.

Having said all that, you are porobably muich more likely to get mugged or beaten walking down Grafton Street at two in the morning than you are here. Sleezy is a possibility, but don't take that to always mean dangerous. What is the name of the school we may be able to help you with locations. If you are being hired from home its most likely an International School and that means a good area.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, 

Thanks for the info, the school is called the British School of Bangkok. Its only recent I think. Its on Soi 4 - so that is seedy then? Near Soi 3 like? Sure never pass an opportunity up i suppose. 

Anything else would be appreciated. 

TM


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Well that's certainly very close to the main night life area. The even-numbered sois are on one side of Sukhumvit, the odd-numbered sois on the other, by the way.

Personally I wouldn't worry about it. The night life isn't imposed on anyone. You either use it or you ignore it. You don't actually have to live in the middle of it either, unless the school is providing accommodation for you and you have no choice. 

How well do you know Thailand, and Bangkok? Does the job come with accommodation? Are they sorting out a visa for you?


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks a million, 

i'm not worried about the hassle - its more what i'll get up to when i'm locked!! living in cairo at the moment so twil be a big change all right. 

I presume the school will have accommodation sorted, its usually the case with international schools. 

Do the expats from the forum meet up at all?

TM


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

We do, but we're kind of spread out - the CM poeple meet up at the Guitarman. For Bangkok, just post a thread and ask when you get here.

Bangkok has a good transport system (although the btraffic stinks) - you can get the BTS to work and live further down Sukhumvit or elsewhere, but if the school has something sorted, you may prefer that as it is likely all the school's expat teachers are local to you.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

cool - whats CM?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry - CM = Chiang Mai


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I'm hosting the Krabi-area party. Beers are on me! Ooh, no expats in the krabi-region.. guess I'll save some money, then, kii-niao as I am


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Actually, in the south, 'stingy' is called 'kii-s.h.it', and I knew that ment 'sticky s.h.it', so I used to think that kii meant 'sticky'.. So I tried to ask for 'khao kii' when I wanted sticky rice.. didn't work that well..


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Acid_Crow said:


> Actually, in the south, 'stingy' is called 'kii-s.h.it', and I knew that ment 'sticky s.h.it', so I used to think that kii meant 'sticky'.. So I tried to ask for 'khao kii' when I wanted sticky rice.. didn't work that well..


Mmmm that's sounds lovely - Thai version of the sh!t sandwich!

So, we'll organise a jolly/beano to krabii to take you up on youyr kind offer :spit:


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Mmmm that's sounds lovely - Thai version of the sh!t sandwich!
> 
> So, we'll organise a jolly/beano to krabii to take you up on youyr kind offer :spit:


Offer has expired, since I've sobered up!


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

teacherman said:


> I presume the school will have accommodation sorted, its usually the case with international schools.


I wouldn't assume this with The British School of Bangkok. Although a decent school, it is what we internatonal school educators call a 2nd tier int'l school. Although they may well have suggestions for local lodgings, they most likely will not do much more than make suggestions. As I recall... Soi 1 (basically across Sukhumvit from the school) has some inexpensive rentals. 

I'm guessing that you're interviewing for their KS1 openings. I'm a former Head of Department from another int'l school just down the road from The British School. I have a friend who works there. 

Anyway, there are a lot of apartments in the area but 99% are too expensive for a teacher. That said, with a little hunting, you can find some decent little places for between 7,000 and 10,000 per month. My friend who works at The British School actually commutes. I lived just about 8 blocks further up Sukhumvit in a 1 bedroom at 7,500 per month + utilities. All surrounding buildings were in the 35,000+ range. This building has no vacant apartments, however... I just called the manager this morning, as I'm considering moving back to Bangkok (my Thai home is now in Pattaya). 

Sukhumvit Soi 4 is indeed a bit 'sleezy' ... at least most of it... but you'll soon enough get used to that. It is perfectly safe as long as you are not a drunken trouble-maker. We teachers once had a regular 'get together bar' on Suk 4, but new management kind of broke up that Friday party and thusly I've not spent much time in Soi 4 for several years now. 

Good luck with the interview!


----------

